# Glutamine, Creatine???s Sexy Sister? Part II



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you have not read Glutamine, Creatine???s Sexy Sister? – Part I, please do so before you read this article!Glutamine, Creatine’s Sexy Sister? – Part IGrowth Hormone Growth hormone, which is produced by the pituitary gland, is a very complex hormone consisting of 191 amino acids. Increasing lean body mass, reducing bodyfat, improving sexual performance, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

